# Hello!



## 7gremlins (Aug 8, 2015)

I am about to purchase a 2005 28RSS, but heard about Delamination issues, so I thought I would ask for some advice here.

My children and I currently live in Florida and are in the process of packing up everything to move into a travel trailer for a year to 'roadschool'. We plan to visit most of our National Parks and many state parks as well. Our budget is very tight, and I have a Suburban 1500, so the Outback is perfect in weight and size.

I love the white cabinets and home feeling of the Outback, and since we are going to travel for an entire year across the country this model is very appealing, and the price is right too. However, I am not sure what to think about the things I have read about Delamination. I do not want to have what appears to be a great travel trailer fall apart on me!

Can anybody advise me on what to look out for?

Thanks! I hope to share many future posts with the community after we purchase the TT!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Delamination can (and has been) an issue on some Outbacks. If you are looking at the trailer, most likely it will appear on the front cap. Look for bubbling and or soft spots. I had two Outbacks, and neither one of them had the problem.

Hopefully the prior owner took care of the Outback you're looking at and you'll never experenice the problem.

The stickers are another issue (no just Outback units...just about ever RV). The stickers/decals will begin to peel off on the outer part. I eneded up taking mine off with some Goof-Off.

You should download a copy of my Pre-Delivery Document (PDI) and use it when you inspect the trailer. It will take you about 3-4 hours to complete. You might inform and current owner of your intent to do this. You can download a copy by clicking on the link in my signature below and then going to the bottom of that page.


----------

